# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Σαντορίνης (Santorini report)

## nautikos

Σημερα τα ξημερωματα προσαραξε στα αβαθή της Τσικούρας, δίπλα ακριβώς στο σημείο που ναυάγησε το Sea Diamond το μικρό ρυμουλκό *Νέστωρ*. 

Το σκάφος ήταν δεμένο στην προβλήτα του Αθηνιού αλλά λόγω ΝΔ ανέμων εντάσεως 8 Β κόπηκαν οι κάβοι του με αποτέλεσμα να παρασυρθεί και να προσαράξει στα αβαθή της περιοχής. 

Πάντως, στο σκάφος δεν επέβαινε κανείς και το λιμεναρχείο Θήρας κίνησε την αυτόφωρη διαδικασία της προανάκρισης. 

Παράλληλα, ερευνάται η δυνατότητα αποκόλληση του σκάφους.

----------


## Bari_Express

Ναυτικε σε ευχαριστουμε γι αυτη την πραγματικα ξεχωριστη ειδηση. Κι αυτη με τα ηλεκτρονικα σου ματια την ειδες;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έβγαλε την Κυριακή Δελτίο τύπου το ΥΕΝ και μεταδόθηκε από το ΑΠΕ.
http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=32422

Γνωρίζει κανένας σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκε το Ρ/Κ ήταν τεχνική ή εταιρεία ρυμούλκησης; Γιατί η ΕΡΓΩ που έκανε τα έργα στο λιμάνι είχε μόνο ένα ρυμουλκό το Λέων (που βοήθησε και στο Sea Diamond)

----------


## Bari_Express

Την ειδα την ειδηση στο ΥΕΝ απλα εκει δεν ειδα να αναφερεται η παραλια που λεει ο ναυτικος παραπανω γι αυτο και απορησα. Για αλλη μια φορα συγχαρητηρια για την εγκαιρη και εγκυρη ενημερωση.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε ποια εταιρέια ανήκει το ρυμουλκάκι; Και είναι σίγουρα το νηολόγιο αυτό που λέει του ΥΕΝ;

----------


## nautikos

> Κι αυτη με τα ηλεκτρονικα σου ματια την ειδες;


Στην περιπτωση πουλας πνευμα και ειρωνια (φαινεται και απο αλλα σου ποστ) με τις φρασεις σου, εχε υποψη σου οτι μπορεις να το κανεις ελευθερα αλλου οπου προσφερονται κατι τετοια, οχι εδω :Wink: .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Προσέξατε ότι το δελτίο τύπου του ΥΕΝ δίνει ίδιο νηολόγιο με τον Πορτοκαλή Ήλιο;

Δελτίο Τύπου πριν δεκαπέντε μέρες (http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=32382):
*18-02-2008* 
   Πυρκαγιά μικρής έκτασης εκδηλώθηκε, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από άγνωστη, μέχρι στιγμής, αιτία, στην εξωτερική δεξιά πλευρά του *Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ πλοίου &#171;ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ&#187;Ν.Π. 2842*, με 5μελες πλήρωμα, το οποίο βρισκόταν ελλιμενισμένο στην περιοχή Dock 3 του Κεντρικού Λιμένα Πειραιά. 
Άμεσα έσπευσε στην περιοχή προσωπικό της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, όπου διαπίστωσε ότι η φωτιά είχε ήδη κατασβεσθεί. 
Από την πυρκαγιά δεν προκλήθηκε τραυματισμός ούτε θαλάσσια ρύπανση παρά μόνο μικρές υλικές ζημιές επί του πλοίου. 
Από το Α΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα (Τζελέπης) του Κεντρικού Λιμένα Πειραιά, το οποίο διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του μέχρι επιθεωρήσεώς του και αποκατάστασης των ζημιών. 


Παλιότερο δελτίο τύπου (http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=32069):
*24-11-2007* 
Προσάραξε σε αβαθή, έξωθεν του λιμένα Αίγινας, χθες το απόγευμα, το Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ πλοίο &#171;ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ&#187; *Ν.Π. 2842*. 
Το ανωτέρω πλοίο, στο οποίο επέβαιναν 21 άτομα πλήρωμα και 410 επιβάτες διαφόρων εθνικοτήτων, είχε αποπλεύσει από Αίγινα για Πειραιά. 
Στην περιοχή έσπευσαν δύο (02) πλωτά περιπολικά σκάφη, ένα ναυαγοσωστικό σκάφος του Λιμενικού Σώματος, καθώς ακόμα τρία (03) θαλάσσια ταξί, τέσσερα (04) αλιευτικά σκάφη, ένα Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ πλοίο κι ένα Ε/Γ-Υ/Γ πλοίο, τα οποία παρέλαβαν με ασφάλεια τους επιβάτες και τους μετέφεραν στον λιμένα της Αίγινας, χωρίς να διαπιστωθεί τραυματισμός ή να αναφερθούν προβλήματα υγείας τους. 
Με μέριμνα της Λιμενικής Αρχής Αίγινας και της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στον λιμένα Πειραιά με το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο &#171;ΦΟΙΒΟΣ&#187; Ν.Π. 11317. 
Στα ύφαλα του πλοίου διενεργήθηκε έλεγχος από δύτες, ενώ δεν διαπιστώθηκε ρύπανση στην ανωτέρω θαλάσσια περιοχή.  
Το προσαραγμένο Ε/Γ-Τ/Ρ πλοίο αποκολλήθηκε με ίδια μέσα και πρόσδεσε ασφαλώς στον εξωτερικό προβλήτα του λιμένα της Αίγινας, όπου του απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους μέχρι επιθεώρησης του από Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής και προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικού διατήρησης κλάσης του από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα.



Προχτεσινό (2-3-2008 ) δελτίο τύπου (http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=32422):
Προσάραξε σε αμμώδη αβαθή παρακείμενης ακτής του λιμένα Αθηνιού Θήρας, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ρ/Κ &#171;ΝΕΣΤΩΡ&#187; *Ν.Π.2842*, που βρίσκονταν προσδεμένο στον προβλήτα του ανωτέρω λιμένα, όταν απαγκιστρώθηκε από το αγκυροβόλιο του λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή και παρασύρθηκε στο σημείο της προσάραξης. Το ανωτέρω Ρ/Κ ήταν κενό επιβαινόντων, ενώ από την προσάραξη δεν έχει παρατηρηθεί θαλάσσια ρύπανση. 
Προανάκριση διενεργεί η οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή. 
Εξελίξεις θα σας γίνουν γνωστές με νεότερο Δελτίο Τύπου.

----------


## nautikos

Τελικα εκεινο το τουριστικο μινι υποβρυχιο *Ατλαντις Σαντορινη Ι* που ειχε κατεβει στην Σαντορινη τι απεγινε? Νομιζω οτι πουληθηκε λιγο αργοτερα η κανω λαθος? Αν καποιος ξερει ας μας δωσει μερικες πληροφοριες.

----------


## marsant

Φιλε Ναυτικε  σωστα τα λες το υποβρυχιο δεν ειναι πια Σαντορινη εχει πουληθει.

----------


## Haddock

Το Ρ/Κ Νέστωρ στην παραλία της Σαντορίνης στα τέλη του περασμένου μήνα.

nestor.jpg

Copyright

----------


## kalypso

καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!!

----------


## Haddock

Ας δούμε λίγο γαρμπή στην προβλήτα πρόσδεσης του Αθηνιού (μόνο για λιμάνι δεν πρόκειται). Το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ *χοροπηδάει* σαν καρυδότσουφλο, το ΒΣ κάνει *τραμπάλα* σαν φτερό στον άνεμο... Για να μη ξεχνάμε τι εστί γαρμπής και σοροκάδα το χειμώνα στα &#171;ασφαλή λιμάνια&#187; μας.

----------


## Ergis

απιστευτα βιντεο....

----------


## marsant

Το Blue Star 1  που εφυγε στις 01.00 τα μεσανυχτα για Πειραια,εβαλε στο μεγαλο του στομαχι:mrgreen: 16 νταλικες, και 6 Ι.Χ.Eπιβατες δεν μπορεσα να μετρησω αλλα με το ματι περιπου 200 με 250.

----------


## nkr

Mia fotografia apo ton Athinio.

100_0758.JPG

Kai erxetai synexeia.

----------


## plori

Κάποτε με τα ίδια σινιάλα!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nkr

Μερικες φωτογραφιες απο το λιμανι του Αθηνιου με μια μικρη πολυκοσμια.

100_0741.JPG

100_0739.JPG

----------


## nkr

Τρια κρουαζιεροπλοια στην Σαντορινη.

----------


## nkr

Μια ακομα φωτογραφια απο τα κρουαζιεροπλοια που επισκεφτηκαν φετος την Σαντορινη.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1257095606

----------


## nkr

Αυτην την εικονα 100_1093.JPG θα βλεπατε στην Σαντορινη καθε Πεμπτη οταν ειχαμε Καλοκαιρι.

----------


## nkr

Αυτην την εικονα θα βλεπατε στην Σαντορινη καθε Πεμπτη οταν ειχαμε Καλοκαιρι.
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1257679581

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σήμερα συμπληρώθηκαν τρία χρόνια απο την βύθιση του SEA DIAMOND στην Καλντερα του νησιού μας!!!!!!!!Αυτός είναι κ ό λόγος που οι κάτοικοι του νησιου σήμερα έκαναν διαδήλωση με τις λάντζες κ τα καίκια πάνω απο το ναυάγιο του πλοίου ζητώντας την άμεση ανέλκυση του!!!Όντως το πλοίο πρέπει να ανελκυστεί επειγόντως διότι αρχίζει κ καταστρέφει το θαλάσσιο οικοσυστημα της περιοχής κ αυτό είναι ήδη ορατό απο τις διάφορες κυλίδες που έχουν σχηματιστεί κατά καιρούς!!!Γι'αυτο......ΑΝΕΛΚΥΣΤΕ ΤΟ SEA DIAMOND..TΩΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!!!

Υ.Γ Αργότερα θα ανεβάσω κ φωτό απο την διαδήλωση-διαμαρτηρία!!!
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gi...9004279&ref=ts

----------


## sylver23

Oτι η ανέλκυση του είναι αδύνατη μήπως πρέπει να το πάρουν στην Σαντορίνη ως δεδομένο?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φίλε μου sylver άδύνατα μυαλά υπάρχουν κ τρελά συμφέροντα στην μέση γι αυτό δεν γίνεται η ανέλκυση......έχουν βγάλει βαπόρια τα οποία είναι βυθισμένα σε πιο μεγάλα βάθη κ σε χειρότερη κατάσταση....Εγώ αυτο έχω να πώ...κ τπτ άλλο!

----------


## sylver23

Η μορφολογια του βυθου της Σαντορίνης δεν καθιστα εφικτή την ανέλκυσή του.Αμα ξεκινήσουν διαδικασίες ανέλκυσης το πιθανότερο είναι να ''φύγει'' πιο βαθια το κουφάρι του πλοίου και αυτό κρίνεται επικινδυνο για τα συνεργεία που θα κάνουν την αποπειρα ανέλκυσης.

Περα απο αυτό συμφωνα με τακτικους ελέγχους που γίνονται δεν έχουν παρατηρηθεί σημάδια μόλυνσης στην γύρω περιοχή.Τωρα τις διάφορες κηλίδες τις έχεις παρατηρήσει ο ίδιος ή γενικά απο ότι λένε στο νησι?

----------


## Rocinante

Σε λιγες ωρες το πλοιο Adriana III (Aquaius ) θα ειναι στην ομορφη Σαντορινη

----------


## giorgos....

Οικογενειακές στιγμές στον Αθηνιό στις 2 Οκτωβρίου 2014.
sea jets meeting.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Λίγες ημέρες νωρίτερα από ψηλά...                                                                                 P1020981.jpgP1020976.jpgP1020969.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Το παλιό με το νέο.. Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε..
athinios meeting 1.jpg athinios meeting 2.jpg athinios meeting 3.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Το παλιό με το νέο.. Διαλέγετε και παίρνετε..
> athinios meeting 1.jpg athinios meeting 2.jpg athinios meeting 3.jpg


Ωραίες φωτογραφίες!
Σαν να προσπερνά το παλιό το νέο  :Razz:

----------


## DeepBlue

Μεγάλα και μικρά κάτω από τα Φηρά.                                                                             P1020985.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Costa Mediterranea.jpg
Το Costa Mediterranea σήμερα το πρωί με φόντο το ηφαίστειο.

----------


## giorgos....

Το Prinsendam στη σημερινή του αναχώρηση..
Prinsendam1.jpg Prinsendam2.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Δελτίο Σαντορίνης
 17/10/2015
sk_0097.jpg sk_0095.jpg sk_0080.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στις 13 Μαρτίου η πρώτη άφιξη κρουαζιεροπλοίου το 2016*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ανακατασκευάζεται το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...is-santorinis/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σαντορίνη: Μεγάλων δυνατοτήτων το νέο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...d%ce%ad%ce%bf/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σε ισχύ ο έλεγχος αφίξεων κρουαζιερόπλοιων στη Σαντορίνη*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/krouazi...ras-santorini/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βανάκι στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης αιωρείται πάνω από τη θάλασσα [εικόνες]*
ΕΛΛΑΔΑ
10|08|2017 8:02


-A+A

_Σκηνές από ταινία θύμισε η περιπέτεια ενός οδηγού στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης, αφού παραλίγο να βρεθεί με το όχημά του στη θάλασσα._ 
Λίγο πριν από τις 6.30 το απόγευμα την ώρα που ερχόταν το πλοίο της γραμμής γεμάτο με επιβάτες επιχείρησε να κάνει μανούβρα, ωστόσο κάποιος λάθος υπολογισμός είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να βρεθεί το μισό όχημα πάνω από τη θάλασσα. Τελικά ο οδηγός ήταν τυχερός και το όχημα παρέμεινε στο έδαφος και δεν έπεσε στο λιμάνι. Λίγο αργότερα το τράβηξαν χωρίς να συμβεί κάποιο δυσάρεστο γεγονός. 






Πηγή: Βανάκι στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης αιωρείται πάνω από τη θάλασσα [εικόνες] | iefimerida.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Εγκαταστάθηκαν πλωτά μηχανήματα στον Αθηνιό Εγκαταστάθηκε στον Αθηνιό η φορτηγίδα και η γερανοφόρα πλατφόρμα για την έναρξη των εργασιών για την ανακατασκευή του λιμένα του Αθηνιού. Μείνετε συντονισμένοι για τις εξελίξεις!

Πηγή: https://www.marinews.eu

----------


## pantelis2009

*Βίντεο: Κατολίσθηση βράχων στη Σαντορίνη - Έκλεισε για ώρες ο δρόμος προς το λιμάνι του Αθηνιού*

















19/03/2019, 07:28 Upd: 19/03/2019, 07:29


*Ο δρόμος που οδηγεί στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης, άνοιξε εκ νέου για τα οχήματα μετά τις 18:30 το απόγευμα*


Κατολίσθηση βράχων σε σημείο του δρόμου που οδηγεί στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού σημειώθηκε στη Σαντορίνη τη Δευτέρα.

Από το περιστατικό θα μπορούσε να προκληθεί δυστύχημα, αν από το σημείο διερχόταν κάποιο όχημα.




Στην περιοχή έσπευσε ο δήμαρχος Θήρας, αλλά και ο επικεφαλής της Μείζονος Μειοψηφίας στο Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο κ. Α. Σιγάλας.

Ο δρόμος που οδηγεί στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης, άνοιξε εκ νέου για τα οχήματα μετά τις 18:30 το απόγευμα.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

